# 05 Buck



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thought of something different than the traditional right, left, etc... turn for the head mount. Sportsman's Taxidermy - East Grand Forks did the work.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

That is very nice.

Did they go out and get a real tree that was scraped or did they do that?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Great mount! :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

i really like that, lets hear the story behind the hunt


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Very nice Scott!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Great!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The deer was taken during the 2005 muzzle loader season.

Watched the buck go into a thick slough. I went over where the buck was last spotted and figured it was a crap shoot if he was still in the area. I had some fresh snow on the ground, so I figured if I found his tracks I could try and follow him... I found his track and was ready for him to jump up in front of me. I took a couple of steps and would stop and look around me for any other sign. I noticed the track ahead of me and it made me think a little bit - where did he go? The track was his back left leg and he slipped on the ice near patches of cattails. There wasn't much room for him to go with all the patches and the edge of the slough. Now I was ready and scanned the cattails left to right... I didn't see anything. I scanned them back right to left - Oh! I see horns in the cattails... He was standing about 15 yards from me in the thick cattails. I figured the bullet wouldn't have a problem hitting him clean since he was so close. I put the bead on him and pulled the trigger - He was down and it was a clean hit.

The rub is from a real tree.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Benson and his boys do another stellar job. Looks like a great mount...

Mike


----------

